# My first over night shut down



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just got back from my first over night shut down. Changed out a 3 inch prv 12 feet in the air. I can't say I wasn't nervous pulling the old one down.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Forgot to upload the picture....it's late


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing like a chain hoist to make life easier.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I wasn't about to try and muscle almost 100 pounds 12 feet up. The hoist made it easy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

marc76075 said:


> Forgot to upload the picture....it's late


Why do they need that 3" prv???how much one of them cost you???what you price this job at???


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

sparky said:


> Why do they need that 3" prv???how much one of them cost you???what you price this job at???


excessive pressure, $1,800 and $6,245...just a hunch


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

100lbs! You should practice tossin around 135# hay bailes daily, then pullin that up would be a breeze! Nice job though:thumbsup:


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

sparky said:


> Why do they need that 3" prv???how much one of them cost you???what you price this job at???


Wharf rat was pretty close on price. the prv was less and I charged more than his guess. They had 90 psi coming in, so yes due to excessive pressure.


----------

